# New exo Terra Vivarium!



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Well this is my exo terra vivarium that i have been working on for a couple of weeks or so. I'm quite glad with the background as its the forst iv made in this way.













































That's not the final lighting, its just temporary.








Pretty pleased with the dripwall/waterfall.


























The pool looks surprisingly good at the back rather than the front of the tank.














































Cant wait until it grows in  . I hope on getting a pair of tince for it


----------



## SunSchein89 (Feb 28, 2010)

Looks great, the background turned out really nice. Doing my first GS background w/ waterfall right now myself, so we'll see how that turns out; hope it turns out as good as yours


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks alot! . Yeah good luck with it! ;p


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Very very nice, one of my favorite vivs that I've seen in awhile. I'd look into imitators or vents though due to its use of vertical space


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

btw, what are the dimensions of that?


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

Very, very nice. I like the look of that driftwood in the background.

May want to second guess the tincs; they need much more horizontal space, and get a little larger than other species. 

A pair of leucs, or more vertically-oriented species such as ventrimaculatus would be suited for this terrarium.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks guts, its 45cm x 45cm x 60cm. I just thought it would be k as iv seen lots of other people with tincs in a tank this size but mayb if i see i nice beginner thumbnail i could reconsider.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice viv you made there. It looks great.

I've seen Tincs in smaller tanks. Pairs in 10g... So why would they not be ok in this viv?

A pair will do fine in there imo. They will climb. Especially on that background. You've made it easy for them.  Our tanks are all 24"s high. Our Tincs all climb to the top on a regular basis. If they have some ledges to climb on, they will.

Some more plants on the floor would be nice for them.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That's awesome... nice background work


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

ray1taylor said:


> Thanks guts, its 45cm x 45cm x 60cm. I just thought it would be k as iv seen lots of other people with tincs in a tank this size but mayb if i see i nice beginner thumbnail i could reconsider.


I'm gonna agree with frogfreak, It would be perfectly fine to house a pair of tincs in there and if you have your heart set on some then go for it. They just may not occupy the upper areas of the tank and climb on the wall as much as some other species, but thats not to say that they wont climb at all. My azureus sometimes hang out on a couple perches in my tanks.

Tank looks great btw!


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for your comments guys! Yeah i might still get a pair of tincs although i do understand that they prefer more horizontal space, thats why i havn't really put any plants on the floor, but i could get some sort of plant for the floor and a coco hut of course


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I wouldnt entirely avoid putting plants in for the sake of saving floorspace, get some stronger leafed low-growing plants and tincs will climb all over them. More delicate plants will get trampled though...

Also, if you get a couple good pieces of wood you can make some bridge-like structures for them to walk both on top of and underneath... this way you create some lower vertical space that may be utilized more than a background.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah thanks, well i already have wood on the floor but yeah i'll add more plants some time, i'm not planning on getting frogs for it for a while yet.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job, looks great. What ever type of frogs they will be happy


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

cheers mate!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I really like the way you stacked the wood parallel. I never would have thought it would look so good.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

phender said:


> I really like the way you stacked the wood parallel. I never would have thought it would look so good.


Oh yeah i know what you mean, thanks


----------

